# Plan would disarm police, security guards in local school district...



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/...urity-guards-in-local-district-185952902.html
"BURIEN, Wash. -- A controversial proposal to disarm school guards and police officers in the Highline School District will soon go before the school board for a decision, but not everyone is supportive of the idea.There are 20 armed officers stationed throughout the Highline School District, and the new proposal -- which the district's new superintendent brought to the table -- would make every school within the district a "gun free zone."

I am sitting here shaking my head...I just don't know what to say...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

what in the hell are people thinking... i just dont understand what utopia they are living in. it certainly isnt here...


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Every once in a while there are some stories that I have to ignore simply because my brain just cannot process the unfathomable amount of stupidity involved in it.

This is one of those stories.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Gun free is gun free, only criminals are above the laws. Let the cops and guards live within the same laws law abiding citizens have to, then see how long they enforce stupid anti 2nd amendment laws. Better yet have politicians and members of the school board be unarmed security guards.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Perhaps "Superintendent Sue" feels the guards could be just as effective against assailants if they each had a board with a nail in it.... unless of course the bad guys had BIGGER boards... with BIGGER nails!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats Crazy


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

We have LEO's in our High Schools. Have had it for years. I cant attest to what effect it has on our kids as I am long since out of school. The scariest part about cops in all schools is they then have to replace those LEO's thus increasing there paramilitary size. That is a scary scenario for many places. I think you are seeing backlash to gun control in general in this case and the movement to put armed guards in every school. 

Thats why I have supported voluntary CWP permits for principles and other non classroom agents in the school. They could be given unique training by experienced professionals and compensated for there willingness to defend our children. The fact the principle and another staff member were the first to die at Sandy Hook while confronting the shooter at the front entrance supports the veracity of this approach vs an LEO in every school which would be a massive move to a paramilitary controlled America as well as a great expenditure of funds that are currently not available.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What do you expect, when the patients are running the nuthouses.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

How about a cop/soldier in "every house" while we're at it. Then we could all "feel" safe!!! You know, one from nobama civilian army!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> We have LEO's in our High Schools. Have had it for years. I cant attest to what effect it has on our kids as I am long since out of school. The scariest part about cops in all schools is they then have to replace those LEO's thus increasing there paramilitary size. That is a scary scenario for many places. I think you are seeing backlash to gun control in general in this case and the movement to put armed guards in every school.
> 
> Thats why I have supported voluntary CWP permits for principles and other non classroom agents in the school. They could be given unique training by experienced professionals and compensated for there willingness to defend our children. The fact the principle and another staff member were the first to die at Sandy Hook while confronting the shooter at the front entrance supports the veracity of this approach vs an LEO in every school which would be a massive move to a paramilitary controlled America as well as a great expenditure of funds that are currently not available.


There were no LEOs in my high school, and none were needed.

Would you care to guess how many rifles and shotguns were in our cars and pick-ups during hunting season? Still, nobody got shot, and a firearm was never even brandished.

Yes, we were boys, and we even knuckle-pounded each other on occasion. The smallest of teachers were able to break up the fight and send us to the office. We had respect for our elders and our teachers.

Tell me, why is today different? Why are LEOs needed in schools?

The problem is not the behavior, as that is merely a symptom. The problem is the Agenda that has deteriorated our society to the vile shape we now see.

The problem has been created so that the solution can be enforced.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I dont believe LEO's are needed in schools. In my town we had the Kip Kinkle school shooting (one of the first following Columbine). Thats when they felt it necessary to put LEO's in High Schools. Personally I have always felt it was a way to target and label individuals as potential troublemakers and start a file on them. Now with the new rhetoric about putting LEO's in every school I feel weve taken another huge step into Fascism.

At the minimum all this talk of it and the fiscal debacle and gun control is an extreme way to agitate the populace.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> I dont believe LEO's are needed in schools. In my town we had the Kip Kinkle school shooting (one of the first following Columbine). Thats when they felt it necessary to put LEO's in High Schools. Personally I have always felt it was a way to target and label individuals as potential troublemakers and start a file on them. Now with the new rhetoric about putting LEO's in every school I feel weve taken another huge step into Fascism.


Our children are being trained to view a police state as the norm. They are being trained that weapons in the hands of the _authorities_ is right, while weapons in the hands of the citizens is scary.


----------



## Mr Ed (Dec 29, 2012)

Some subscribe to the the notion of the only way to stop a bad man with a gun is with a good man with a gun.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I heard this, what a idiot idea


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

More stupid Libtard ideology. Yah, if you resemble that remark, I'm talking to you. Idiots. Especially the ones on this forum defending the Libtard agenda.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

shotlady said:


> what in the hell are people thinking... i just dont understand what utopia they are living in. it certainly isnt here...


It isn't anywhere. It's in their minds. As the fat gal (Rosie) says, delusional.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

We need to make sure we have armed police officers in schools


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> We need to make sure we have armed police officers in schools


I agree and every street corner, drugstore, home, car, shopping mall, hell where ever people are. Cause people do stupid/bad things. That's just what I want, a police state.


----------

